# Sykes report



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

after being skunked yet again surf fishing.. not even a freaking bite!! this after sitting in traffic for almost an hour trying to get to the beach dealing with all the idiot tourists/kids. anyway i had plenty of bait so thought i would give sykes a shot considering parking was impossible at the fishing pier plus i didn't feel like fighting the crowds and bad pier etiquette .. 

i get there and as soon as the shrimp hits the water pinfish were stealing.. so i change hooks and then start catching them. bring in 3 and stick them in the cooler to use for bait. 

then i start using the pinfish and i started getting white trout.. after a couple i then hook on some monster ladyfish who i guess were schooling as they went by. almost impossible to land them without a net but i manage to drag one over the rail... throw him back of course. a couple catfish as well.. and then more trout. ended up with 8 keeper white trout. just got done cleaning them so its gonna be a nice fish day tomorow 

bite wasn't hot, but it was consistent.. those damn pinfish were even nibbling on their own meat

saw a couple black snapper caught on the bridge side but they were having to work for them bigtime. best bet at sykes right now is the white trout otherwise don't even bother. did not see any reds or macks caught .


----------



## Coin_Guy (Apr 1, 2013)

Where did people catch the black snapper?


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Plenty of reds out there still, just got another one last night.


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

Coin_Guy said:


> Where did people catch the black snapper?


under the bridge where the cars are flying by.


----------



## Coin_Guy (Apr 1, 2013)

Did u catch any and if so what bait?
At night or Day time?


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

Coin_Guy said:


> Did u catch any and if so what bait?
> At night or Day time?


why don't you go back and read my post again man. you are asking the same questions that i already answered.


----------



## team landlockd (Mar 6, 2013)

I was out there from 2am till about 11 dodging showers as well... Tons on skip jack and pins fur sure. Managed to catch a decent size spanish right after daybreak, and then squeaked a 12.5in flounder in the cooler. I wanna know where da L-Y?


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

team landlockd said:


> I was out there from 2am till about 11 dodging showers as well... Tons on skip jack and pins fur sure. Managed to catch a decent size spanish right after daybreak, and then squeaked a 12.5in flounder in the cooler. I wanna know where da L-Y?


leeroy who is a guy i listen close to and is an expert on sykes says the spanish will be following the baitfish into the bay in late july and be thick in august. so that will be when to target them. 

pretty much Late July through end of october you should be able to target the spanish with success. some days they will be extremely thick, other days they will be off and on.


----------

